# Post-vasectomy pregnancy?? Dreams like before...



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

Hey mamas, I haven't been around MDC in quite a while~

I'll jump right in with what brought me here for posting instead of just lurking







~ Dh had a vasectomy about 14months ago. Our 4 dc are 12 1/2yo, 10yo, 5.5yo, and the baby is 3yo next week.

We went through IF with first 3 kiddss, the baby was an amazing, unbelievable miraculous, surprise. After him, we decidied on a vas. because we felt everyone was/is here~ crazy because until our 4th child we never even discussed anything permanent because I was IF. Fast forward, last night after a great night of re-connecting  I slept soundly but dreamed of being pregnant with another baby girl. I knew without a doubt she was coming, regardless of the vas., I woke missing her, but in that state between wake and sleep, knew she'd come. Now I'd chalk this up as a pregnant dream, I have them often when I'm planning something, but this was different ... this was very much like other dreams I've had when I saw my babies before birth.

Following mysecond loss, I dreamed of my younger dd, I lifeted her from me and saw her, knew her name... It carried me, I saw her again on her birthday. I dreamed of my youngest as well.. I was confused by his dream because he looked so different, but it was him !! ad he is so differnt from the other!! Blonde and fair, where the others are dark like my dh <3.

I know it was only a dream... but was it? I hear of post va babies all of the time... any sage words, Mamas?

TIA, I've missed this place.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Welcome back! Sorry your post was missed. Looks like this forum has been a bit quiet lately.

Anyone have a post VA baby and want to share?


----------

